# StoryTime



## Funtastic curves




----------



## Funtastic curves

The box


----------



## Jay78

was full


----------



## landshark

Of ninjas


----------



## Funtastic curves

Fighting turtles


----------



## Aqw

not knowing what to do


----------



## Shotha

, chocolate ninjas,


----------



## Funtastic curves

Ran across


----------



## Jon Blaze

the discotheque


----------



## Funtastic curves

To play


----------



## Joker

pandemic music


----------



## Funtastic curves

All night


----------



## last time

that's right


----------



## Funtastic curves

Over there


----------



## last time

Brushed hair


----------



## Funtastic curves

Off the


----------



## Joker

human face


----------



## Funtastic curves

Bulging eyes


----------



## CPProp

Flat feet


----------



## Funtastic curves

Moonwalking up


----------



## Jay78

Main Street


----------



## Jon Blaze

Following a


----------



## Funtastic curves

Wild cat


----------



## Colonial Warrior

moving fast


----------



## Dayeme35

eating possum


----------

